# My super full detail + wheel refurb!!! :)



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello guys, got my TT 225 fully detailed + all wheels made brand new with a full refurb and well like most of my lads on here know the car is looking truly amazing with all areas covered, so will now fully enjoy it!!! 








































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks mint, hope you are pleased


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

That looks brilliant.

How did you find the c6? Any good?


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

What compound and wax did you use


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Very Nice indeed, How much does it cost ? and How long does it take ???

Henry


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats a vert good shine that you have ended up with!

Worth every penny!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looks fantastic 8) 8)

need to spend some time on mine


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow! Looks awesome Chris. The guys done a great job on your motor and your refurbed alloys look really good too. Bet your well happy as you've got one cracking TT there matey.

Just love this pic of yours 8) 8) 8)


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Didn't realise it was a Gtechniq detail. Welcome to the Gtechniq family 



carpet3 said:


> How did you find the c6? Any good?


I always struggled to find a dash product that wasn't over shiny. C6 is superb, it darkens very slightly but is very natural looking and matt. Gives excellent UV protection too. I swear by it now.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey Foster,

have you used Exo yet? Do you know if its meant to be applied to bare paintwork, or can it be applied over other waxes like Megs Ultimate?
Only ask as I've seen the vid Kelly at KDS did saying paintwork should be bare before its applied, but seem to remember seeing another vid somewhere where it's applied as a final top coat over another product. Confused.com. [smiley=freak.gif]

Cheers

Btw, nice job to your TT, TT225lover 8)


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello guys thanks for your comments 

I honestly love my TT to bits now this has all been done so its now mechanically perfect & now looking as a Audi TT sports car should look!!! 

My detail took about a week but that's including my wheels being done too, so would say 3-5 days depending on how much work is needed. The cost for me was £600 but again wheels included + depends on how bad the bodywork is on the car as range from £400+

Gtechniq is the best stuff money can buy for car care and as you can see my TT + wheels are shinning like never before which of course makes me one very proud owner!!! 

If anyone is interested in having it done get my guy to do it and check his web-site below + see the whole write up he's done on my TT too 

http://www.tt-auto-detailing.co.uk/

Finally I'm not doing anymore to my TT for a couple or so months now as spent loads on it to finally get it where it is today under the bonnet + looking with this detail so my exhaust and remap can wait a short while!  lol.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Great results, but I did lol at those glasses!


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hey Foster,
> 
> have you used Exo yet? Do you know if its meant to be applied to bare paintwork, or can it be applied over other waxes like Megs Ultimate?
> Only ask as I've seen the vid Kelly at KDS did saying paintwork should be bare before its applied, but seem to remember seeing another vid somewhere where it's applied as a final top coat over another product. Confused.com. [smiley=freak.gif]
> ...


I haven't used Exo yet but the video you've seen is the original Exo. There's a version 2 out now which is much more user friendly to use and Rob at Gtechniq UK is in the process of sorting out a new video for it. It does have to be added to bare paint and requires panel wipe or an IPA wipe down before applying. The product it can be applied over is C1 and the two together give the ultimate protection/finish. I'm currently using C2(version3) over the C1 I applied last year and am really pleased with it, which is why I haven't got Exo yet. 
Sorry if we've slightly hijacked the post!


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Just gave mine a nice clean as the weather is good and its shinning up lovely and love to look at it once its done to see it shin like a new car! 

Of course if I wanted to I would get maybe the front bumper resprayed but do you know what, it's a 10+ year old car and it looks stunning! 

Sometimes I just think yeah get more things done but then a little voice says to me don't, you guys know what I mean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

foster2108 said:


> I haven't used Exo yet but the video you've seen is the original Exo. There's a version 2 out now which is much more user friendly to use and Rob at Gtechniq UK is in the process of sorting out a new video for it. It does have to be added to bare paint and requires panel wipe or an IPA wipe down before applying. The product it can be applied over is C1 and the two together give the ultimate protection/finish. I'm currently using C2(version3) over the C1 I applied last year and am really pleased with it, which is why I haven't got Exo yet.
> Sorry if we've slightly hijacked the post!


Makes sense then, bonding to the bare paint. Not used any Gtech myself (mainly Megs), but keen to give it a try. And yeh, sorry for the hijack...


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> foster2108 said:
> 
> 
> > Makes sense then, bonding to the bare paint. Not used any Gtech myself (mainly Megs), but keen to give it a try. And yeh, sorry for the hijack...


Try it out, it's a totally different kettle of fish to Megs etc. Start with the latest C2, it's so cheap, easy to use, quick and leaves your car very shiny


----------



## SCORPIO (May 25, 2013)

ur car looks awesome shiny


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Another few pics too 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT225lover (Dec 23, 2012)

Decided to sell my TT now so for any further info message me or anyone that you may know please let me know.

Thanks guys 

Ps it's in the for sale section too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

